

Europe vs Silicon Valley - bfwi
http://www.whiteboardmag.com/vc-success-in-europe-versus-the-us-the-myths-and-facts

======
dreadsword
I don't know -- the data speaks for itself, but I still find it hard to accept
that SV doesn't convey advantages to resident startups. The concentration of
like-minded individuals and capital has to make for an easier go of it.

This study would be more interesting if it compared US, Europe, and SV, IMHO.

